# Silverburst Appreciation Thread!



## JohnIce (Mar 11, 2010)

Something about Silverbursts has just always grabbed me. Any guitar could look cool in a Silverburst finish. Even the fugliest guitar designs ever could look sexy in Silverburst  And you can be damn sure my custom 7 will be Silverburst aswell 

So show some love for Silverburst, and show some love for your fellow SS.orgers by posting pics of this awesome finish!



















































POST MORE! GAS! AYGHH!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2010)

How about my Thorn Artisan Standard in Silverburst? 













Damn sexy!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2010)

I love me some silverburst, but I think that Gibson is the only one who gets it right. Most companies I see use way too much black (black ring is too big) and then it suddenly becomes grey/silver.

EDIT: 

That Thorn looks pretty amazing though. I think another essential for sliverburst is chrome hardware, including pickup covers. That Agile just looks weird with the black hardware. Reminds of someone wearing black socks with shorts. 

ANOTHER EDIT:

I also think that body binding is really needed to set it off, I think that is more of the reason that that Interceptor just looks off to me. Also, I hate when the sliver is overly-metallicized (too many sparkles).


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 11, 2010)

i wasn't really a fan of silver burst until i saw this guitar recently:


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 11, 2010)

I love silverburst guitars.. they have always been my ultimate GAS guitars!

The guys in Mastodon have some killer silverburst guitars built by First Act:









And the guitar that originally started my silverburst lust... Head's silverburst Ibanez RG7:


----------



## powergroover (Mar 11, 2010)

i haven't seen a COW yet


----------



## Origin (Mar 11, 2010)

Where's Buz's silverburst reverse sharktooth S?!? Someone find a picture, I'll PAY YOU (figuratively)


----------



## WHO (Mar 11, 2010)

this is what may custom would be  paint wise ^^^ all of they above


----------



## masterblaster (Mar 11, 2010)

Parker Mojo Ltd Silver Burst!


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 12, 2010)

Now here's a thread I can really contribute to 

I've had 3 different Silverburst guitars. But only have one remaining.

The Parker mojo ltd.





Refinished the Jackson Demon 7 I owned before.













and the most recent and only one I still have, a 82' LPC


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2010)

^
I love the way the silverburst ages in the the older Gibsons. It starts to almost become mint green.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 12, 2010)

class


----------



## powergroover (Mar 12, 2010)

Origin said:


> Where's Buz's silverburst reverse sharktooth S?!? Someone find a picture, I'll PAY YOU (figuratively)








ok, where's my pay


----------



## budda (Mar 12, 2010)

Omnomnomnom


----------



## Riffer (Mar 12, 2010)

This is our new Zach Myers SE. Not really silverburst in the classic sense of the word. We call it Silver Sparkle. I just got done seting it up for the Frankfurt show. 

PRS Guitars | SE Zach Myers Model


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 12, 2010)

powergroover said:


> i haven't seen a COW yet


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 12, 2010)

wannabguitarist: That 2-pickup COW looks awesome 

mikernaut: You have owned some seriously nice guitars! That Demon 7 is fucking amazing!

HighGain510: Your Thorn custom is awesome!.. I've never seen a guitar like that. I love that double-cut body style.


----------



## GuitarJay82 (May 31, 2010)

I will be a silverburst owner soon. I just put a LP custom silverburst re-issue on layaway. I will be cleaning house to pay for it, and pics immediatly when I pay it off. By the way that 82 looks great!


----------



## McBrain (May 31, 2010)

Gibson ES335-S












Not my own. It's up for sale here in Denmark.


----------



## Mr. S (May 31, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (May 31, 2010)

<3 Silverburst








And a Dean just to show I'm not racist.


----------



## ridner (Jun 1, 2010)

silverburst is a great thing


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't like Silverburst guitars, but I do like this:


----------



## McBrain (Jun 17, 2010)

Silverburst Hummingbird: (strange that it's a lefty since it was a very limited run)


----------



## AhsanU (Jun 17, 2010)

Matt Heafy's Silverburst Les Paul.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd kill for a classic style Gibson V or Explorer in silverburst!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd love Ibanez to rerelease the rocketroll V series with a silverburst finish. I'd buy oen in a shot.


----------



## asher (Jul 10, 2010)

For some reason, IMO silverburst works really really well on a lot of things, especially stuff like the Gibson V which I'm normally not that fond on (but, see Hind's above). and it looks bloody amazing on LP shapes. 

incidentally, anyone know anything about those Mastodon sigs? a 9-string sounds really interesting to me.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 30, 2011)

So guys, i thought that someone else out here likes silverburst guitars,so i'll share with you some silverburst love i found around da inthernetz
























they look really good as fuck.some other are coming.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 30, 2011)

one of my favs!


----------



## ROAR (Sep 30, 2011)

You forgot Adam Jones!


----------



## narad (Sep 30, 2011)

And then just a few threads over:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/172765-jackson-corey-beaulieu-sig.html

I love silverburst, and would love to get my hands on a 68RI custom, but this recent trend of metal guys latching onto it is going to make it really played out, really soon.


----------



## Miek (Sep 30, 2011)

If it's on a Les Paul and it isn't a teardrop it can get the fuck out. I've been thinking about getting a silverburst (or goldburst) V for a while now.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 30, 2011)

mastodon love silverburst hehe


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 30, 2011)

Fuck yeah my fav guitar finish!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2011)

Mine:


----------



## zack6 (Sep 30, 2011)

wow i like this guitar finish

and gonna repaint my rr with this silverburst finish


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 30, 2011)

love me a nice silverburst


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Mine:



That's not silverburst.  That's trans-black with opaque black bursting at the edges.


THIS is silverburst:












Note how it's opaque and.... uhhhhh.... silver.  Two of the main criteria for it being a *silver*burst, silver center with the burst edges being black.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 30, 2011)

I seriously want a silverburst 7 string V. I blame Brent Hinds.


----------



## indrangelion (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn...Just damn...


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 30, 2011)

Miek said:


> If it's on a Les Paul and it isn't a teardrop it can get the fuck out.



+ebony fingerboard, imo.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 30, 2011)

This thread has more pics

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/112318-silverburst-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## Murmel (Sep 30, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> Damn...Just damn...
> 
> ]



And it has a fucking sustainer in the neck too.



sdfäisalhdaäosidhasåor8fasåd8gasådhasåädpo


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## mikernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

wow, I forgot how many Silverbursts I've owned 

6 string COW 





repainted Jackson Demon 7





Parker mojo LTD





82 LPC





sadly the LPC is the only one I still have.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

Whose got pics of COW's Silverburst CS and Buzz's Ibanez S? those are super epic Silverbursts.


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 30, 2011)

Pic of my gibson flying v. I think this thing is so awesome I've had it out of its case for just several hours


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Sep 30, 2011)

I will completely admit, I didn't really pay much attention to silverburst until Mastodon started rocking it. Hopefully soon I can start the overhaul of my Schecter A-7. Since paint will be requied upon completion I may have to start practicing silverburst.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 30, 2011)

YES! I love the silverburst!! One day I will add a nice LP Custom Silverburst to the collection.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 30, 2011)

haters gunna hate


----------



## ROAR (Sep 30, 2011)

..and still no Adam Jone's. 

Althought HighGain's Thorn is ridiculous.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 30, 2011)

can we merge this thread with the original thread?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/112318-silverburst-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just ordered the single hum version jackson scott ian soloist.


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 1, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> haters gunna hate



His sister is also the guitarist/vocalist right? I saw a gear vid of them, they got some Gibson swagg


----------



## budda (Oct 1, 2011)

I know one of the guitarists from Misery Signals has/had a Silverburst Eclipse - it was gorgeous.

Here's mine that I sold to buy back my custom (I'll be buying another later)


----------



## thedarkoceans (Oct 1, 2011)

damn,Misery Signals rule.


----------



## butch (Oct 3, 2011)

K7 body w/RG7620 neck and hardware...


----------



## sakeido (Oct 3, 2011)

silverburst, you say?














hands down my favorite finish


----------



## jordanky (Oct 3, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


>



Anyone know what kind of tuning keys these are by chance? Also, major ups for wearing a belt buckle that says your first name haha


----------



## ROAR (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea those are on the older 80's LP's.
Those are part of the tuning key and come out so it's easier to wind.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2011)

sakeido said:


>



Dude that neck is finished PERFECTLY, that burst is so thin it looks almost like you're staring at CHROME!  Awesome stuff right there!


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 3, 2011)

My 1972 Silverburst V. I bought it for $400 back in 1998 off some kid who "had too many guitars." EMG 81/85, original pickups, and case were included. I would take a picture of the back but there is a massive NSFW sticker there.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 3, 2011)

Dear god...


----------



## Koop (Oct 4, 2011)

This thread is making me giddy.
I'm surprised no one has posted any pics of Adam Jones' Silverburst,
he was the guy who made me want to buy one! 

Heres my LP studio Silverburst!


----------



## ejendres (Oct 4, 2011)

I want a silverburst LP so badly.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Oct 4, 2011)

McBrain said:


> Silverburst Hummingbird: (strange that it's a lefty since it was a very limited run)



Oh my dear God. DO WANT.
















I GAS for this Epiphone due to the Alder top and Mahogany back. Sounded pretty unique when I played one.


----------



## ridner (Oct 5, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> I just ordered the single hum version jackson scott ian soloist.


 
Nice!


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 5, 2011)

Lagtastic that's a beauty. Always dug those silverburst Gibson V's and I'm not even much of a "v" guy. also $400 Damn , insane score!


----------



## Ntbillie (Oct 5, 2011)

THIS!

http://www.myspace.com/abcya/photos/16173468


----------



## Atomshipped (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm surprised Adam Jones wasn't mentioned until the second page!
I love his guitar so much. And I'm super jelly of his other gear.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 8, 2011)

DAT PRS!


----------



## sheishei (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is Stephen O'Malley from Sunn O))) Guitar and Bass Rig gear.

Sunn O))) - Stephen O'Malley Guitar and Bass Rig gear


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Dec 16, 2011)

All this talk of Adam Jones and no pictures?


----------



## sheishei (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## sheishei (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah dude !!!


----------



## Max_SMW (May 23, 2012)

I LOVE SILVERBURSTS! 

Here`s my LP Custom & my SG:


----------



## xxvicarious (May 23, 2012)

Hourglass1117 said:


> All this talk of Adam Jones and no pictures?


 

Lmao. You think one would mention Adam on the first page xD.

I have a Silverburst Gibson Explorer... BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... its still in the shop 
This picture is before it got the actual "burst". I've seen it recently with it, 
and its first coat of clear, too  Looks amazing! My paint guy did a great 
job, used high end automotive paint Cant wait to get it back!!!


----------

